# Have you ever worked with ICF



## xPxPk (Aug 9, 2014)

Not that many houses get built with ICF, but I think the technology will grow and become more common.

Care to describe the tool? Sounds interesting!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

They built a house close to me that was completely ICF.

I have done one ICF job. Trenched out the styrofoam with a Sawzall, attached Nutech boxes to the plastic keeper strips. Worked good. Ipex apparently makes boxes with claws that stick into the styrofoam. Easy install, actually. Shot some spray foam into the trench just to keep the cable in place.


----------



## Ty the electric guy (Feb 16, 2014)

Most new buildings around here have ICF basements. I actually made my own reciprocating saw blade for it as well. I'll try and post pics later


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I have done a couple.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I have done multiple. We used a battery operated chain saw and expanding foam to close the channels up. We also used 4square boxes screwed right to the concrete


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Heat knife would
Work


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> I have done multiple. We used a battery operated chain saw and expanding foam to close the channels up. We also used 4square boxes screwed right to the concrete


Same here. I run a bolt through the guide so I don't hit the 'crete. I ramset the boxes on.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

If this is the same stuff I saw on a show, they used a hot wire to channel the foam.

http://www.hotwiredirect.com/products/hot-knife/


----------



## Thomas S (Nov 3, 2013)

we use a chainsaw to cut grooves for the wires. I have seen guys use a hot knife but it looks so slow compared to the chainsaw


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Chain saw:thumbup:
Of course, the chips are everywhere, but the speed of cutting is worth it.
Use a small saw, and you get good enough to cut out the boxes. 
Don't know how legal it is, but I have used spray foam to set the boxes.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> I have done multiple. We used a battery operated chain saw and expanding foam to close the channels up. We also used 4square boxes screwed right to the concrete


 Same here, I use my big router to cut the trench and box holes. I set a 2x4 as a guide for the wire ways and my log jig for the boxes.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

backstay said:


> Same here, I use my big router to cut the trench and box holes. I set a 2x4 as a guide for the wire ways and my log jig for the boxes.


A jig would be ideal. I used to simply trace the box out with a sharpie and cut it out with chainsaw and then finish cleaning the spot out with the claw on my hammer. Got pretty good at it after a while


----------



## Expediter (Mar 12, 2014)

I have been hearing rumors about insect problems in ICF houses here in the northeast. I guess they eat it and carry it away. Makes a nice home for them. You can't see the termites either.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> a jig would be ideal. I used to simply trace the box out with a sharpie and cut it out with chainsaw and then finish cleaning the spot out with the claw on my hammer. Got pretty good at it after a while


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey, watch it with those log cabin pics, they're a hot commodity around here :shifty:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

stuiec said:


> Hey, watch it with those log cabin pics, they're a hot commodity around here :shifty:


Keep your sticky fingers off my pics!


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Done a pile of ICF basements. Electric chainsaw with Slater SG boxes screwed to the ties. Anything over SG would be metal boxes anchored to the concrete. Use the thick edge of a door wedge to push the wire back in the slot. I've done two houses with ICF on both levels. Stinks.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

backstay said:


> Keep your sticky fingers off my pics!


What are you using for boxes? I've seen the new ones with the fingers that poke into the foam but so far I've stayed with the ones I've always used.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Is it common to pipe these houses or are they all done in cable?


----------



## Thomas S (Nov 3, 2013)

We use BX, we are doing a 7 story condo building. This is the second one we do, we run pipe for the data wires. But all our stuff if done with BX cable.


----------



## Thomas S (Nov 3, 2013)

xPxPk said:


> Care to describe the tool? Sounds interesting!


I will likely be posting some stuff about it in the near future. :thumbup:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Is it common to pipe these houses or are they all done in cable?


Cable.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

wendon said:


> What are you using for boxes? I've seen the new ones with the fingers that poke into the foam but so far I've stayed with the ones I've always used.


These.


----------



## Thomas S (Nov 3, 2013)

We use the inexo plastic icf boxes the ones with hooks that go into the icf. They are able to be installed quickly and can be placed anywhere


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

The insulation on the ICF's I have worked on is too thick to shoot a metal box onto the concrete. The plastic boxes with the claws look like the real deal, at least around here.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

99cents said:


> The insulation on the ICF's I have worked on is too thick to shoot a metal box onto the concrete. The plastic boxes with the claws look like the real deal, at least around here.


All the ICF I've ever worked with has been 2 or more inches thick. So it's a 1900 box and a mud ring.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

480sparky said:


> All the ICF I've ever worked with has been 2 or more inches thick. So it's a 1900 box and a mud ring.


 Ditto


----------



## Thomas S (Nov 3, 2013)

these boxes are what we use, they work great


----------



## Ty the electric guy (Feb 16, 2014)

Thomas S said:


> these boxes are what we use, they work great



Same here. Way faster than metal. I use this to cut out the foam









Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Thomas S said:


> these boxes are what we use, they work great


Are those a Canada-only thing? I've never seen them down here.


----------



## Thomas S (Nov 3, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Are those a Canada-only thing? I've never seen them down here.


 not sure but they work great


----------

